# Linux OS-with AutoCad install?



## lulumara

Hi just wondering if AutoCad 2006 or 2009 can be install in Linux(ubuntu) OS because I was thinking  to download the Linux Ubuntu (free) to my second  desktop computer but hesistant if it will load the AutoCad 2006 or 2009 ? Any information that anyone knows  thanks in advance for the answer. I did asked this question in other  AutoCad forum but no one knows if it will load or what?


----------



## NaughtyMonkey

I searched on google, and the first few links said that they work. Maybe you should try looking on google before coming here.


----------



## lulumara

Thanks a lot, anymore ideas, I will search in Google after this.


----------



## Irishwhistle

It MIGHT work... depending on what version of AutoCAD you have... if you have the latest version it probably wont work... if you have the 2004 or 2005 version you're in luck... with a small catch of course. AutoCAD can't run natively on Linux so you have to use Wine. Wine tries to emulate a Windows environment... sometimes it does a good job and sometimes it doesn't... it depends on the software. As far as AutoCAD is conerned the 2004 and 2005 versions should work fine, but if you have the 2006, 2007, or 2008 version then you'll probably have some issues... I doubt you'll get the 2008 version running at all.


----------



## lulumara

I had AutoCad 2006 , what's wine ?Is it another adds on software to Ubuntu to help in installing some software? Oh ok didn't notice your description a while ago. I'll requested a copy of Ubuntu and will try to install it to my computer and load up the AutoCad 2006 I'll keep my fingers cross. Oh is there any instruction to install the Ubuntu I'm a newbie as well?


----------



## Irishwhistle

lulumara said:


> I had AutoCad 2006 , what's wine ?Is it another adds on software to Ubuntu to help in installing some software? Oh ok didn't notice your description a while ago. I'll requested a copy of Ubuntu and will try to install it to my computer and load up the AutoCad 2006 I'll keep my fingers cross. Oh is there any instruction to install the Ubuntu I'm a newbie as well?



Wine is a program that makes Windows software work on Linux. I just checked on version 2006... it looks like it all works except for the activation program, which is a bit of problem...Go ahead and try if you want to though. The other thing you could do is run a Windows virtual machine... if you have at least 2GB of RAM and Windows XP that's probably the best way... give Ubuntu 512MB to 1GB of RAM and XP the remaining 1.5GB or 1GB. Ubuntu is really easy to install as long as you don't want to keep Windows. Note that when you install Ubuntu it'll get rid of you files on your hard drive so make sure you back up anything important.


----------



## lulumara

Suppose I'll keep my Window XP and load the Ubuntu how should I do that withou getting rid of Window XP?


----------



## Irishwhistle

lulumara said:


> Suppose I'll keep my Window XP and load the Ubuntu how should I do that withou getting rid of Window XP?



That's where it gets complicated... you would have to repartition your hard drive... or you could use Wubi (which comes with the Ubuntu CD) to install Ubuntu alongside Windows... neither method is completely safe so it's a good idea to back up your files.


----------



## lulumara

I did tried this afternoon to installed the Ubuntu version 5.10 that I obtained long time ago in a school here in my place but when ever i tried to remove the cd Ubuntu doesn't response and when I load some program can even load it it doesn't automatically load the program such as Anti virus . Kinda hard to use the software and go around command means going to internet.I can't even set the service provider of mine because it doesn't automatically read or search the web service provider. Maybe I will be sticking to Window XP not sure to use it or go around with it. Thanks a lot for the responds. When I log off and shut down it went back my window xp luckily.


----------



## Irishwhistle

lulumara said:


> I did tried this afternoon to installed the Ubuntu version 5.10 that I obtained long time ago in a school here in my place but when ever i tried to remove the cd Ubuntu doesn't response and when I load some program can even load it it doesn't automatically load the program such as Anti virus . Kinda hard to use the software and go around command means going to internet.I can't even set the service provider of mine because it doesn't automatically read or search the web service provider. Maybe I will be sticking to Window XP not sure to use it or go around with it. Thanks a lot for the responds. When I log off and shut down it went back my window xp luckily.



First of all, Linux doesn't run Windows software... it can try and emulate a Windows environment using Wine, but most software you use would be Linux software, not Windows. Second, there's absolutely no need for anti-virus in Linux... trust me, it's very secure... WAY more than Windows. And if by service provider you mean internet, try this... click the picture of the two computer screens in the upper right corner and selecting your network... should do the trick. Also, remember that 5.10 is pretty old and you internet card might not be supported... internet support in Ubuntu has gotten a lot better with Intrepid.


----------



## lulumara

Maybe I wait for my order of Ubuntu software it says that 6 to 10 weeks delivery because when I download the latest software of Ubuntu it takes 6  hrs more to download ,but i had cable internet . Then try what you sayings thanks again.


----------



## Irishwhistle

lulumara said:


> Maybe I wait for my order of Ubuntu software it says that 6 to 10 weeks delivery because when I download the latest software of Ubuntu it takes 6  hrs more to download ,but i had cable internet . Then try what you sayings thanks again.



Just try downloading overnight using the torrent as it's faster.


----------

